# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جلالة الملك يحذر من مناقشة الهوية الوطنية بثنائية تفتت المجتمع

## معاذ ملحم

جلالة الملك يحذر من مناقشة الهوية الوطنية بثنائية تفتت المجتمع 

342286.jpg


*الانتخابات النيابية عام 2012 والبلدية قبل نهاية السنة والتعديلات الدستورية خلال أسبوعين* *لن نقبل لنفر قليل بأن يخرب مستقبل الأردن**الوطن البديل والخيار الأردني وهم سياسي وأحلام مستحيلة* *الأردن وفلسطين أقوى.. والإسرائيلي هو الذي يخاف**متحدثون: الديمقراطية الواقعية ستقضي على العصبيات الضيقة**عمان - بترا -* أكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أن هويتنا الأردنية هوية جامعة لا مفرقة، وهي هوية عربية إسلامية تحتوي جميع أبناء وبنات الوطن.


وشدد جلالته، خلال لقائه امس الأحد نخبة من الأدباء والمثقفين والمفكرين والأكاديميين، على الدور المهم الذي يضطلعون به في تعميق مبادئ الانتماء للوطن قولا وفعلا، وفي ترسيخ الهوية الوطنية الجامعة لكل الأردنيين والأردنيات.


وأوضح جلالته 
«يجب أن نكون أكثر وعيا وحذرا، وأن نميز في خطابنا السياسي والفكري بين مناقشة الهوية الوطنية، وعدم السماح بأخذ هذا النقاش نحو ثنائية تفتت المجتمع».

وقال جلالته 
«يجب أن يكون الحديث عن الهوية الأردنية بشكل إيجابي وواضح»، مضيفا «يجب أن نتحدث بصوت عال بالنسبة للهوية الأردنية والوحدة الوطنية بالنسبة لي خط أحمر، ولن نقبل أو نعطي المجال لنفر قليل مهما كانت منابته ومشاربه وغاياته أن يخرب مستقبل الأردن».


وأضاف جلالته
«عندما يتطرق النقاش إلى كل القضايا التي تهمنا، هناك أناس لا يعجبهم ذلك، ونجد من هو راض ومن هو غير راض، لكن في النهاية الأغلبية تجمع على مصلحة الأردن ومصلحة أولادنا في المستقبل الذين نريد أن نفتح لهم كل الأبواب».

وأكد جلالته أن الوطن البديل ليس له وجود إلا في عقول ضعاف النفوس، وما يسمى بالخيار الأردني ليس له مكان في قاموس الأردنيين، مؤكدا أن الحديث حول هذا الموضوع هو وهم سياسي، وأحلام مستحيلة.


وأكد جلالة الملك أن «الأردن هو الأردن، و فلسطين هي فلسطين، وهويتنا عربية إسلامية، ونحن نعرف اتجاهنا وطريقنا واضحة لحماية مستقبل فلسطين، ولحماية حقوقنا بمستقبل القدس، وحق العودة، وإننا ندعم حقوق الفلسطينيين في إقامة دولة فلسطينية، ونحن سياسيا لم نتغير، ولن نغير، فموضوع الوطن البديل يجب أن لا يكون جزءا من النقاش».

وأشار جلالته إلى أنه يظهر بين فترة وأخرى في الأردن موضوع الوطن البديل «وهذا غير مقبول على الإطلاق، ولا يجوز أن نتحدث بنفس الموضوع كل سنة. هناك من يكبر الموضوع، والخائفون هم الذين يثيرونه».

وأضاف جلالته 
«للأسف هناك أناس كل ما نحاول طمأنتهم يعودون لطرح نفس الموضوع.
نريد أن نسير للأمام، ولدينا فرصة تاريخية أن نفتح صفحة جديدة، ونحاول أن نطور الإصلاح السياسي ليس للأردن فقط، لكن للشرق الأوسط أيضا حتى نكون مثالا للجميع في هذا المجال».


وقال جلالته إن جميع المواضيع يجب أن تطرح للنقاش، «فلا يوجد شيء نخجل من الحديث عنه حتى إذا كان هناك من يريد الحديث عن أحداث السبعين، فهذا أصبح من التاريخ، ودعونا نفكر للمستقبل وليس في الماضي».

وأكد جلالته أن موقف الأردن بالنسبة لدعم القضية الفلسطينية ودعم حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني لا يسبقه علينا أحد.

وقال «إن الأردن ومستقبل فلسطين أقوى من إسرائيل اليوم، والإسرائيلي هو الذي يخاف اليوم».

وأشار جلالته «عندما كنت في الولايات المتحدة تحدث معي أحد المثقفين الإسرائيليين، وقال إن ما يجري في الدول العربية اليوم سيصب في مصلحة إسرائيل، وأجبته أنني أرى العكس، فوضعكم اليوم أصعب من ذي قبل».

وقال جلالة الملك «أود أن أطمئن الجميع إنني لم أسمع من أي مسؤول أمريكي أو غيره، لا من كلينتون أو بوش أو
 أوباما أي ضغط على الأردن باتجاه حل القضية الفلسطينية على حساب الأردن».

وأكد جلالته «أريد أن أطمئن الجميع لن يكون الأردن وطنا بديلا لأحد، وهل يعقل أن يكون الأردن بديلا لأحد ونحن جالسون لا نحرك ساكنا، لدينا جيش ومستعدون أن نقاتل من أجل وطننا ومن اجل مستقبل الأردن، ويجب أن نتحدث بقوة ولا نسمح حتى لمجرد هذه الفكرة أن تبقى في عقول بعضنا».
وشدد جلالته، خلال اللقاء الذي حضره رئيس الديوان الملكي الهاشمي الدكتور خالد الكركي، ومستشار جلالة الملك لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال أمجد العضايلة، على أن موقف الأردن الرسمي من القضية الفلسطينية، ومن حقوق اللاجئين، ومن الحل النهائي واضح وحاسم ولم ولن يتغير.
وأكد جلالته أن الأردن سيدافع عن حقوقه ورؤيته لحل نهائي يضمن قيام دولة فلسطينية مستقلة وقابلة للحياة على التراب الوطني الفلسطيني وعاصمتها القدس الشريف، وتطبيق عادل لحق العودة والتعويض.
وشدد جلالته «سنواصل قيادة جهود الإصلاح حتى تتحقق النتائج المرجوة منها بتعاون الجميع، وأمامنا فرصة هامة لتشكيل أنموذج متقدم للإصلاح في المنطقة، والنهوض بالحياة السياسية والحزبية».
وقال جلالته في هذا السياق «ليس لدينا أي تخوف بالنسبة للإصلاح، ونحن ماضون قدما وسنجري الانتخابات البلدية قبل نهاية السنة والانتخابات النيابية عام 2012، ومن حيث التعديلات الدستورية ستتم خلال أسبوعين إن شاء الله».
وأضاف جلالته «نحن نسير قدما بالنسبة إلى الإصلاح السياسي، و نريد أن نحضر أنفسنا لصفحة جديدة بالنسبة لمستقبل الأردن»، داعيا إلى تحديد ما هو مطلوب حتى نتمكن من دعم الجيل الجديد ليكون ولاؤه لمستقبل البلد وبما يقوي الجبهة الداخلية.
واعتبر جلالته إن التحديات الاقتصادية والسياسية هي أولوية « بالنسبة لنا».
وعبر جلالته عن تقديره للأدباء والمثقفين والمفكرين على توجيه الرأي العام، وتنوير المواطن في العديد من القضايا التي تهم حاضر ومستقبل الوطن، لاسيما موضوع الهوية الأردنية.
وأكد المتحدثون خلال اللقاء أن مواقف جلالة الملك المتقدمة حيال مختلف القضايا، لاسيما نظرة جلالته ورؤيته لتحقيق الإصلاح الشامل، هي موضع تقدير من الجميع ووضعت الأردن في مصاف الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال، مشيدين بالانجازات التي حققها الوطن منذ تسلم جلالته أمانة المسؤولية.
وقالوا إن الأردن دولة ناجحة منذ تأسيسه قبل نحو تسعين عاما على مختلف الصعد محليا وخارجيا، وأصبح نموذجا يحتذى في المنطقة، مؤكدين أهمية تفعيل دور الإعلام، خصوصا الإعلام الرسمي في تبني وطرح مختلف القضايا التي تشغل الساحة الأردنية وإبرازها ومعالجتها.
وأشاروا إلى أنه ليس هناك تناقض وتعارض بين الهويتين الأردنية والفلسطينية والى خصوصية العلاقة بين الطرفين، مؤكدين أهمية تعزيز مفهوم الهوية الوطنية الأردنية الجامعة من خلال الحوار الصريح وإيجاد آليات لإدامته.
وعبروا عن تقديرهم لطرح جلالته الجريء لمختلف القضايا التي تهم المواطنين وتحدد مستقبل الأردن، وقالوا إن رؤية جلالته متقدمة بالنسبة للأردن حاضرا ومستقبلا.
وأوضحوا أنه ليس هناك صراع بين هوية أردنية وهوية فلسطينية إلا من فئة قليلة تحاول تحويل مفهوم الهوية إلى مصلحة و»بزنس»، مؤكدين أهمية الحفاظ على تماسك الجبهة الداخلية، حيث أن أي عبث بها يصب في مصلحة العدو.
وأكدوا ضرورة أن يكون هناك نهضة ايجابية تعمل لصالح مستقبل الأردن تخرجنا من حالة العصاب أو إشكالية الهوية، مشيرين بهذا الصدد إلى الثورة العربية الكبرى التي استمدت نجاحها من تنوع حاملي لوائها والتي ضمتهم تحت هوية عربية واحدة.
وتطرقوا إلى المتغيرات التي يشهدها العالم العربي في هذه المرحلة، مشيرين إلى إمكانية تشكيل لجان مصغرة من النخب المثقفة للتحاور مع الناس في مختلف مواقعهم لإيضاح مستقبل الأردن، وماذا يسعى إلى تحقيقه، وضرورة أن تكون هناك صيغة ترضي الأردنيين من مختلف أصولهم حول الهوية من خلال النقاش الصريح وإجراء لقاءات حوارية على كل المستويات بين أبناء المجتمع الذي يثريه التنوع.
وتحدث البعض حول أهمية المناهج الدراسية وتطوير أساليب التعليم في تعزيز وتقوية مفاهيم الوطنية والانتماء والهوية ومحاربة التطرف من خلال الفنون المسرحية والفلكلورية.
وأكدوا أن حل المشاكل التي تواجهنا يكمن في الأساس بالتطبيق وبشعور المواطن بأن هناك فرصا حقيقية له للوصول إلى حقه، معتبرين أن الديمقراطية العملية الواقعية هي التي تقنع الناس بأنهم متساوون أمام القانون مما سيقضي على العصبيات الضيقة.
ولفتوا إلى أن الإصلاح الشامل الذي يقوده جلالة الملك ويؤكد عليه يحتاج إلى وجود من يؤمن بالإصلاح وبضرورته، ويمتلك أدوات تنفيذه بما يحقق النفع العام للوطن والمواطنين.
وبين بعض المتحدثين أن لا مخاوف على موضوع الهوية وان الإشكالات الحقيقية الموجودة في الصالونات والشارع ناتجة عن مخاوف ستتراجع إذا تمت عملية الإصلاح، مؤكدين أن عليهم كمثقفين دورا مهما في عملية التوعية خاصة أن البعض يحاول ترجمة موضوع الهوية الأردنية وإبرازها وتوصيفها بصورة خاطئة ومبالغ فيها.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله عجبني كلامه جدا الله يديموو

----------


## Kasmoo

الله يديم الملك فوق راسنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> «عندما يتطرق النقاش إلى كل القضايا التي تهمنا، هناك أناس لا يعجبهم ذلك، ونجد من هو راض ومن هو غير راض، لكن في النهاية الأغلبية تجمع على مصلحة الأردن ومصلحة أولادنا في المستقبل الذين نريد أن نفتح لهم كل الأبواب».



صدقت سيدي فكل القضايا يجب ان تجمع مصلحه الاردن والمواطن .. 
..
اشكرك معاذ ..

----------

